# Diagnosis Code-Any suggestions.....



## LEE ANN (Aug 11, 2008)

I am looking for a Dx code for Sarcopenia - Any suggestions.....


----------



## smcintire (Aug 11, 2008)

try 728.2 degeneration of muscular progressive or 728.9 degeneration of muscle


----------



## LEE ANN (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks - that's the same thing I came up with.


----------

